# Can we merge partitions in Windows Mobile?



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

i recently bought a Samsung Omnia i900, and was disappointed when there were 2 main partitions on my device. a 100MB one, and a 8GB one, plus my MicroSD Card. however, the 100MB was used up by tons of programs and emails. i would like to "merge" the 8Gb and the 100MB partitions so that i can have a bigger amount of storage space.
any ideas?
apparently there's a way by using the registry editor... but i'm still not too sure.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I wouldn't mess with the system setup of a mobile device. The "partitions" likely exist to separate the non-volatile operating system from data storage. Attempting to modify this setup would likely result in a non-functioning device.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

There are no partitions in Windows Mobile, per se.

On the main device there is ROM and there is RAM, and sometimes, particularly on older devices a "file store". 

ROM is unchangeable without reflashing. That is where the OS and the programs that come with the device reside. A "hard reset" will erase everything except ROM (and removable devices).

RAM is the area available to you to use. The OS will also use it to load and run programs.

A "file store" area is a non-volatile area also available to the user. Since WM5 and the devices using hardware that supports non-volatile memory, this is not commonly found on devices these days.

Some devices have memory card support. SD, SDHC, CF, mini-SD, micro-SD ... These can be thought of as removable drives that programs can be installed to and run from in addition to data storage.

I would hard reset any device new to me to ensure it was in a factory-fresh state. Likewise, I would reformat any removable memory cards new to me to ensure they were clean and reliable.


----------



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

hmmm... would there be a way to save emails to the "My storage" area then? using WinMo 6, when i install TomTom Navigator 6, it ALWAYS installs to the device (100MB "area") i have tried selecting "My Storage" at installation, but it still installs to the device...


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

There are ways to save emails to different locations. Some email clients (FlexMail, for instance) have it built-in. Others can be tweaked. It is not free, and you probably can locate the tweaks on your own, but I found that Tweaks2k2.net was worthwhile.

I've not installed TomTom Navigator, but it is possible that it forces a device installation.

There are a few things I have learned over time about mobile devices. If you are interested, follow the link in my sig.

It looks like a great device, though! I read a review just now.


----------

